# florida is freaking awsome!



## Dirtydmc (Aug 26, 2012)

Second time here. I'm staying on the beach north of fort lauderdale. Whole time here has Bennett raining but is warm out. We are moving here. It's perfect. No more.humidity worries. No more heat worries. No more lighting worries. Go outside lizard. 
Got tattoos, about to get more. Going to billies swamp safari on tuesday. I love Florida. Screw Washington state.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 26, 2012)

No kidding I'd love florida


----------



## Steven. (Aug 26, 2012)

Florida is great. The only thing i hate is the afternoon rain in the summer time, it ruins all the theme park time yo. But all my pets are outside during the days. No uvb, heat or humidity issues. It is preety nice..


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 26, 2012)

I love.NY to much lol maybe one day

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 26, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> I love.NY to much lol maybe one day
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2



Agreed


----------



## spark678 (Aug 27, 2012)

Florida is nice. I kinda get tired of the beaches along with the crowds. I would like to move to Cali or somewhere around North Carolina one day.


----------

